# Want to go diving Sat 8th or Sun 9th



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking to get up with someone to go diving either Sat or Sun. If anyone needs an extra and wouldn't mind a somewhat new diver, let me know. I will throw in on my share for gas, help with boat before and afteretc... We could head out on my boat as well, but it has to be a decent day to get out on my 18ft Trophy WA. Not to mention, I am still wet behind the ears when it comes to diving and would like to get out with someone first before I take someone out on my boat. Been fishing and boating my entire life and I am addicted now to thisunderwater craziness.

Just shoot me a PM or give me a shout on my


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the madness! Hope we can get out soon.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Ditto on what Brandy said. Welcome to the madness. If you want to see how bad it is, look at Clay-doh's unedited video.



I don't think we will be going this weekend but I will keep you in mind when we do.



Dalton


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dkdiver (12/3/2007)*Ditto on what Brandy said. Welcome to the madness. If you want to see how bad it is, look at Clay-doh's unedited video.
> 
> I don't think we will be going this weekend but I will keep you in mind when we do.
> 
> Dalton


I am supposed to get up with Clay when our schedules matchand do some videography for him that way his head doesn't have to be the camera manoke. Thanks for the welcome.Been on the water my entire life and it's amazing to finally see what's down there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I think there are a few different people goin this weekend Knot...I'll hollar at you mid way thru if I find out anything!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/3/2007)*I think there are a few different people goin this weekend Knot...I'll hollar at you mid way thru if I find out anything!


Thanks Clay, I just want to get out there.


----------

